# Babanla konuştum / konuştuk



## FlyingBird

i talked with your dad = babanla konuştuk (why konuştuk and not konuştum)?

arkadaşlarımla oraya gittik (why gittik and not gittim)?

ne zaman konuştunuz siz babamla (why not konuştun)? 

girl talked with guy face to face and said ne zaman konuştunuz, did she said konuştunuz because it sound more polite or? but weird cause she never talk to him with siz

me and my mom went to istanbul = annemle beraber istanbul'a gittik (why gittik and not gittim)?

şimdiden teşekkür ederim


----------



## themadprogramer

Well this is quite ambiguous.
You can use both and it really doesn't make much of a difference.

The only thing that will change is whether you're emphasizing yourself, or both of you.


----------



## cheeseandwhine

I think this is a matter of semantics rather than grammar. As Ahmet Akkoç has mentioned, both of them are correct. The difference is the way you are looking at the situation.

For instance;
I had a talk with your dad - Me and your dad had a little talk.

Whereas the subject of the first sentence is "I", the subject of the second sentence is "we", eventhough those sentences mainly have the same meaning. It is the same thing with the turkish examples you have provided.


----------



## bouquinistesofunderworld

*Arkadaşlarımla oraya gittik*= My friends and I went there. (*gittik*=we went) (gittim= I went)
The correct one--- Siz babamla ne zaman konuştunuz? *(Siz is used to show courtesy and respect)* The non-formal sentence should be "*sen babamla ne zaman konuştun?*".
My mum and I went to Istanbul. (again gittim= I went gittik= we went)


----------



## FlyingBird

serzt said:


> Siz babamla ne zaman konuştunuz? *(Siz is used to show courtesy and respect)*


 but its weird cause she hate him, but in this case she said siz. is it possible that it have another meaning here, cause i dont bealive she said siz because of politeness cause she never do it


----------



## bouquinistesofunderworld

FlyingBird said:


> but its weird cause she hate him, but in this case she said siz. is it possible that it have another meaning here, cause i dont bealive she said siz because of politeness cause she never do it



Would you disrespect a person and be on familiar terms with him just because you hate him?
If you don't know somebody very well, if he/she is not a close friend, if she/he is older than you etc. you must use siz..


----------



## FlyingBird

yes you are right, but in this case girl said that to her eski boyfriend, and she never talk to him with siz, i heard first time she said siz to him.


another example:

*ben* ve arkadaşlarım geçen hafta pikniğe *gittik*

how its possible ben and gittik in same sentence?
why not gittim?

thats what i ask


----------



## bouquinistesofunderworld

FlyingBird said:


> yes you are right, but in this case girl said that to her eski boyfriend, and she never talk to him with siz, i heard first time she said siz to him.
> 
> 
> another example:
> 
> *ben* ve arkadaşlarım geçen hafta pikniğe *gittik*
> 
> how its possible ben and gittik in same sentence?
> why not gittim?
> 
> thats what i ask



*ben ve arkadaşlarım=* *my friends and I*=*WE*


----------



## FlyingBird

thanks 

and one more question

ben arkadaşlarımla gittik
ben arkadaşlarımla gittim

which one is correct when its used without ve?


----------



## bouquinistesofunderworld

Ben arkadaşlarımla *gittim*.
Ben ve arkadaşlarım *gittik*.
Arkadaşlarla *gittik*.


----------



## FlyingBird

little girl said to her mother:*

annem, ne konuştunuz siz Azad abimle
*
why did she say konuştunuz and not konuştun cause she talk only to her mother

why not: ne konuştun sen Azad abimle

really weird


----------



## bouquinistesofunderworld

FlyingBird said:


> little girl said to her mother:*
> 
> annem, ne konuştunuz siz Azad abimle
> *
> why did she say konuştunuz and not konuştun cause she talk only to her mother
> 
> why not: ne konuştun sen Azad abimle
> 
> really weird



Anne (Mommy)
Ne konuştunuz *siz abimle (abim ve sen)*= What did *you and my brother* talk about?


----------



## FlyingBird

but doesnt it also mean 'what did you (plural) talked with my brother' ?

so it can have 2 meanings if i am right, how do you understand which one he mean?


----------



## eetfuktr

Basically, from context you will understand.


----------

